# Navarre Beach



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry no pics.....



Went last night to see of the surf would calm down enough to fish, it did but barely. Current still wanted to pull the weight and bait to Pensacola but slow enough to keep it out there a bit. Caught 3 catfish on peeled shrimp then went to catchin fiddler crabs for bait. Found plenty, only used 3, caught a 26 inch red after the bait only being out there about 15 minutes. Tried to catch another but the wind picked back up and the current got crazy again so packed up and went home, caught the red about 9pm.



Hopefully the surf fishin will pick back up........


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey weatherman how bout you dial in the weather and come up with a change so we can all go fishing. Glad you caught something


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, when we eating ???


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, I hear ya guys.....



Gonna try again tomorrow eve....


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

just curious..are there alot of fiddler crabs on navarre beach? i would love to find some to use for bait myself.. i know they are good baits for sheepshead and redfish and ive had a fair number of black snappers eat them too. and they arent that expensive but the baitshop i use opens at like 7 or 8am and i would like to fish more around the 4-5am time. plus catching your own bait is just more rewarding...at least to me. thanks in advance for any info

Glen


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I fished a couple of hours this afternoon. I didnt get one bite. But I did see bait fish in the surf.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

Navarre beach ? was wondering if the surf fishing picked back up yet !!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, the fiddlers are plentiful, go at night to catch them, blind em with the flashlight and scoop them up.


----------

